# 
, -        -   .  ,   -        .  .    , 
     :
====== 
     . ,             .      ,        .      ,      .        .   
           .       :  ,         . ,  ,   ,    ,    - .    ,        
       1898 .               .       .     ,    ,    -.       :       ,   .        , ,   ,        ,    .      4 , ,       ,           .    
      .  1917    .      ,  ,    II .  . ) ,         (        ).           (, ,       ).      
                ,     !   - . ,    ,       .          ,     ,   .   
   ,     ,  ,    -  ,    .    
   ,  -    .

----------


## Tail

: 
      .    
15-  ,     1010 ,     1877 .       ,   .            ,     .        , ,   ,        .    13 .     ,      ,             . ,      .   1877        . ,    . ,   ,  1915         .   
 ,      ,   .    3  ,   .        (  ),     .    .    
    .      ,    ,    .      ..    
      ,   ,   - .   ,        ,

----------


## RAMM

,  .     .

----------


## Prymara

,

----------


## RAMM

?

----------


## Prymara



----------


## Victorious

,         ,    .
ϳ   (1877),  15   -,    ,  .       ; ,         - . ,      ()     .    ;       (         ),     ,    .
ϳ      .

----------


## laithemmer

*Victorious*,     ?!     ?
      ...   ,      -   , ?!

----------


## Victorious

*laithemmer*,        ;     ,  ,           .  , , ,   .
PS      -  ,           .   ,  .

----------


## laithemmer

*Victorious*, ???? ?!     ?  !    !    ,  !     ,  ?   ? 
     ?!   ,  ...
  ,      ....

----------

. ,  ,       .             .           ,            .

----------

_      ,      .  :_   
   ,  .     ,       ,    .     -   (),   137,3     ,  1880 ,    ,      .           ,    .   ,     ,  - ,     .   
     ,     ,     .   ,       ,    .  ,           .   ,   ,         .        .       ,        " ". ,        1843   ,    ,         .        ,    1845-46 .        .   
 ,    ,      19     III    ,      ,        .            ,     .  ,  1898         .   ,      . -     ,   .       .  ,    2  ,       .          ,    -  .  ,   30-35 ,         .          .      .        .   
      ,      -  .  1917      ,    .       ,      .        ,   .     . , ,       .       - ,  ,  ,         .    ,      ,       .    - .         .   
 ,      ,             .    1877             ,  -  1877 - 1878         .  60-          .    ,     .      1864     .   
     ,     .      - ,            .       .             .        ,    .    .  1877       .   1916        .   
,       -,      12    . ,  ,   .

----------

,   .

----------

..      ,   ) 
   ,     )))
    ,  - .
,         .      ,    .

----------


## RAMM

> ...
>    ,     )))
>     ,  - .
> ...

   ...   

> ,   -    , .. .
>            .
>     .
>     ,  ,        )))),      .   1864       - ,    .     ,    ,      .
>    .   
>   ,   XX ,         :     .     .  
>       ..    (    )              -.  
>      15 ,      ,    .  ,      ,    -    .                ,      ,         .
>         (!!!!)                 .   
> ...

  http://progylka.com.ua/node/1987

----------


## IvanS9



----------

.    .     .          .   .   .     -.       1922 . 
     ,    .

----------


## RAMM

> .    .     .          .   .   .     -.       1922 . 
>      ,    .

      ,    .
     ,   ,            .  http://www.ivushka.webservis.ru/Vid_...iramida_05.htm 
          .   .     ,     .

----------


## Stanley*

> .   .     ,     .

       ""  .      ,    .

----------

ϳ-  " "     .      .                  . ϳ       .  .         ,     . ֳ             ""  .    .        .          .        .

----------


## Stanley*

> 

  .            ,   ,          -  ,  ,   , !

----------

.            쳺  .      ,    .

----------


## 1

,              ?

----------


## Victorious

,   !
RAMM,   .     ...

----------


## S

,

----------

,      ,    12:05  12:10        . 
          .           .       1997   ,      1984 .

----------

> .            쳺  .      ,    .

  , , ,

----------

.  ,         ,     .     :         ,     .             .       ,   08:00    .    -,    .        09:30  10:00,     13:00 (   ).        . 
          .   .      .    ,    .     .      .          .     ,     .

----------

""       ' .          ,    ,        ,      .    ""   ,     ,      .    . 
      '    . 
 ,      .   ,       . 
    ,   !

----------

**:     

> ,           .

     ,     ,    
  :      . ..

----------

